# Externe Festplatte: E-Sata oder USB 3.0



## x-up (15. März 2011)

Hallo an alle,
könnt ihr mir einen Tip bezüglich externer Festplatte geben, bzw. welcher Anschluss funktioniert besser E-SATA oder USB 3.0, und was hat das bessere Preisleistungsverhältnis.

Den Vorteil bei USB 3.0 sehe ich vor allem auch in der Abwärtskompatibilität zu USB 2.0, da ja nicht jeder PC einen E-SATA Anschluss hat.

Danke allen vorab
x-Up


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2011)

Naja aber USB 3.0 hat auch nicht jeder. Ich würde im Moment noch eher eS ATA bevorzugen in Verbindung mit USB 2.0


----------



## x-up (15. März 2011)

Ja, das schon, aber mit einem USB 3 Anschluss kann ich mich auch an einen USB 2 Port anschliessen, der E-SATA ist da nicht so "flexibel".
Zu Hause habe ich ja beides, aber die extern Festplatte wird zum Datentransport auch manchmal mitgenommen. E-SATA habe ich rausgefunden ist laut einigen Tests die ich im Internet gefunden habe aber eine Spur schneller. Bezüglich dem Kaufpreis möchte ich gerne wissen, was sich eher lohnt.

Dass E Sata schon länger im Umlauf ist, beruhigt auch wegen der gesammelten Erfahrungen - bei USB 3 ist das noch dünn gesäht. Möchte keine Investition tätigen, die ich später bereue. Oder gibt es vielleicht eine Festplatte mit E-SATA und USB3 Anschluss, dass wäre dann genial, bin selber aber noch nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2011)

Geben tut es die, nur der Preis ist allerdings etwas heftig -> RaidSonic Raidon GT1640-1S-SB3, eSATA/USB 3.0. Solange USB 3.0 nicht flächendeckend vorhanden ist nützt der Speed ja nix, da ja nur USB 2.0 zur Verfügung steht, und da wäre eS ATA klar schneller, und von der Nachrüstung auch günstiger


----------



## x-up (15. März 2011)

Stimmt, der Preis ist heftig. 
Das beste ich nutze meine alte Platte mit USB 2 noch weiter, bis sich USB 3 etwas besser etabliert hat.
Bei grossen Dateien mit USB 2 kopiert die aktuelle Platte ja sehr sehr langsam.
Ich hatte gehofft, dass ich das was schnelleres finde. Es nützt ja nichts, wenn ich beim Kunden bin, und der keinen E-Sata Anschluss hat, dann ist wieder nichts geholfen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2011)

Einzige Alternative wäre die Seagate GoFlex 2,5" -> klick. Je nach Plattengrösse kostet die Platte ca 60 - 150 €, so ein Adapter kostet ca 15 Taler. Muss man für sich durchkalkulieren


----------



## x-up (15. März 2011)

Danke für den Tipp, 
diese Seagate gefällt mir und da ich mit meiner USB2 Platte, die auch eine Seagate ist, sehr zufrieden bin (bis auf die Geschwindigkeit der Datenübertragung). Billig sind die Adapterkabel zwar nicht, aber ich brauchs doch auch für die Arbeit, da muss man auch mal n'Euro mehr ausgeben.
Ich werde mir die Platte mal genauer anschauen bzw. bei meinem Elektronikfachmarkt meines Vertrauens mal nachfragen, ob er mir da eine bestellen kann. Die sind auch immer offen für neues.

Besten Dank auch für deine Bemühungen.
Gruß
x-Up


----------



## DrSin (15. März 2011)

Ich habe eine USB 3.0 ( http://www.raidsonic.de/de/products/external-cases.php?we_objectID=6807 ), geht wunderbar auch an alten PC's notfalls ist am Kabel ein 2.0 Stecker dran.


----------



## x-up (16. März 2011)

Was hast du dafür löhnen müssen?

Die Seagate Lösung USB-Festplatte mit dem Adapterkabel für E-SATA kostet komplett um die 80 Euronen für 500 GB - nicht ganz billig, aber als Lösung ja genial.


----------



## DrSin (16. März 2011)

Die ICY Box gab es auf Zack-Zack für 15€ sonst ist sie aber auch nicht viel teurer. (bei Amazon und die 21€)
Drin habe ich eine Samsung SpinPoint M7E HM641JI, läuft alles einwandfrei.


----------



## x-up (16. März 2011)

Hört sich nicht schlecht. Ich schau mir das Teil dann nochmal genauer an - in der heutigen Zeit ist Sparen angesagt ...


----------



## DrSin (16. März 2011)

Das stimmt!
Schöne ist halt an der ganzen Sache, dass man kein extra Stromkabel braucht und das ein fallback auf USB2.0 möglich ist, auch kann man ein USB2.0 Kabel (wie z.B. vom Handy) an der Platte anschließen.


----------



## CiususX (16. März 2011)

Mal ne blöde Zwischenfrage. Kann auch sein das ich mich täusche.

Aber hat USB 2.0 nicht nur 480Mbit/s und eSATA nur 300MByte/s. 
Jeder normale Festplatte schafft doch keine Transferraten die ein USB 3.0 Schnittstelle schafft. Sollte man da nicht eher zu einer SSD greifen um auch wirklich schneller zu sein?

edit: Kommando zurück. Unterschied zwischen Mbit und Mbyte.
       Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung lieber zu einer SSD zu greifen für USB 3.0.


----------



## DrSin (16. März 2011)

Ich kopier mit bis zu 120MB/s, im Schnitt mit 80-90MB/s, mit USB2.0 häng ich bei 19-24MB/s. 
Das reicht vollkommen aus, SSD ist am Sata angeschlossen fürs OS, eine SSD als externes Speichermedium - naja wer das Geld so locker hat, bitte!


----------



## x-up (16. März 2011)

@CiususX 
Hier geht es aber leider nicht um SSD, sondern um die Frage ob E-SATA oder USB 3 Schnittstelle bei einer externen Festplatte sinnvoll sind.


----------



## DrSin (16. März 2011)

Wobei die meisten eSata Gehäuse auch einen USB-Anschluss haben.


----------



## jumperm (17. März 2011)

DrSin schrieb:


> Wobei die meisten eSata Gehäuse auch einen USB-Anschluss haben.


 
Und darum gehts ja auch. Im günstigem Segment sinds nur USB 2.0 Schnittstellen und im übertäuertem Segment sind es 3.0 Schnittstellen.

Um eine größstmögliche mobilität zu erreichen, bei gleichzeitig hoher Übertragungsleistung, führt leider kein Weg an USB 3.0 und eSATA vorbei. Ist nur eine Frage ob man die größtmögliche Übertragung unbedingt haben muss.

Deine Entscheidung


----------



## DrSin (17. März 2011)

Ich hätte ja auch eine eSata genommen, aber erstens war die USB3 günstiger, zweitens hat weder meine Freundin noch der rest meiner Familie eine eSata Schnittstelle, die USB3 Platte kann ich jedoch auch so bei allen anschließen.


----------



## x-up (17. März 2011)

DrSin schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja auch eine eSata genommen, aber erstens war die USB3 günstiger, zweitens hat weder meine Freundin noch der rest meiner Familie eine eSata Schnittstelle, die USB3 Platte kann ich jedoch auch so bei allen anschließen.


 
Ganz genau, das ist bei mir dasselbe. 
Ich habe mir nun die Seagate GoFlex 2,5 mit einem Adapterkabel für E-SATA bei meinem Fachhandel bestellt.
Mein Fachhändler möchte das Teil selber sehen und sollte ich mich gegen den Kauf entscheiden, würde er sie schon trotzdem verkaufen, so seine Aussage.

 DAS nenn ich Service !


----------



## bushfeuer (17. März 2011)

Mal ne wahrscheinlich blöde Frage meinerseits: Was is dieser "Powered eSata"-Anschluss, für den man den Adapter für die Seagate Agent GoFlex kaufen kann? Würde die mit dem Adapter am eSata-Anschluss meines MSI P55-GD65 funktionieren, oder kriegt die dann iwie keinen Saft oder so?


----------



## DrSin (17. März 2011)

Eine Stromversorgung über eSata ist nicht möglich, sprich du brauchst immer ein Netzteil, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie bei diesem Seagate Ding aussieht.
Wenn ich mir die Bilder ansehe, sieht man ja das der USB "Adapter" im Prinzip nix anderes ist, als ein USB zu Sata und Strom Adapter.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2011)

Ich denke mal auch das der Adapter beim Strom auf USB zugreift. Mein Händler hat bisher auch nur die USB Variante am Start und noch keinen Adapter.


----------



## Obihamster (18. März 2011)

Hi habe mir jetzt für 20 Euro nen Rapid Case 3,5 Sata von Shakoon geholt und dort einfach ne 1 TB platte eingebaut die ich hier noch liegen hatte. 
Läuft mit USB 3 genausoschnell wie ESata und im Lieferumfang ist alles was man braucht, Netzteil, USB 3 Kabel, Schrauben.  

Also ich fande das die beste Lösung wenn man noch ne HDD zuhause hat und wie du schon sagtest ist es ja zu USB 2 Kompatibel und somit auch für ältere Rechner gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. März 2011)

Dann solte man sich grade Deinen Plan merken. Klingt gut und funktioniert aktuell. Deine und auch  eine meiner Fragen wäre damit beatwortet. DANKE!
MfG
(Listen to Dr. B!!!)


----------

